# Debate Fails



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2012)

Funny stuff...wow...Rick Perry BLEW IT...

[video=youtube;_mK554srzuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mK554srzuk&feature=related[/video]​


----------

